# JRCO front mounted dethatcher for tractors



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks like serious tool for folks that own Toro, Cub, and Simplicity tractors. It pulls the thatch and debri up before it hits the blades and goes in the bagger. One pass and you are done!

http://www.jrcoinc.com/attachments.html


----------

